# Anyone heard of this breeder?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thinking of getting a puppy. My 13 yr old Newfie x crossed the bridge a bit over a month ago and the house doesn't feel right with just one dog. A friend mentioned "Old Post Shepherds" in Ct. I have never bought a dog from a breeder before. Dogs have just seemed to come my way in the past so not really sure what to expect.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've not heard of them. Tried looking up a website or something and their website seems to be under construction but their facebook page has postings of a "C" litter.... Not seeing much else on there so hard to say. Sorry. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you scroll down their facebook page, you'll see the sire and dam of that litter listed Sire is one of their own, titled in IPO and conformation, OFA's done. Dam has a show rating at the very least of SG1. 

That's really the first clue on whether they are BYB or trying to be a decent breeder. Why don't you call them and find out more? 

https://www.facebook.com/OldPostShepherds/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The breeder is a police officer may be retired now not sure..personally and this is just me, I'd pass..Ck out Grasso Shepherds he is down your way, and he is someone I would buy a dog from..eric imports alot, sells to police/security etc ..nice dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Or if your interested in rescue, ck out Tina Zinn on FB, she is in ct and does ALOT of rescuing of gsd's, she flies them in as well, alot out of california..


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> The breeder is a police officer may be retired now not sure..personally and this is just me, I'd pass..Ck out Grasso Shepherds he is down your way, and he is someone I would buy a dog from..eric imports alot, sells to police/security etc ..nice dogs.


Curious why you would pass.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll pm you.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I would go with Old Post Shepherds before picking up a rescue dog


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I want to buy from a breeder. As much as I would love to rescue a dog, which I have done in the past, this time I want to kind of know what I am getting....if that makes sense. 
I have contacted Old Post, Watcher Engel, Ryanhaus, and Grasso.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

katdog5911 said:


> I want to buy from a breeder. As much as I would love to rescue a dog, which I have done in the past, this time I want to kind of know what I am getting....if that makes sense.
> I have contacted Old Post, Watcher Engel, Ryanhaus, and Grasso.


Pass on Ryanhaus, look at von Hena-c - she's not that far into NH.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've heard good things about Rebel Yelle GSDs in CT. They do breed working lines though, so I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So I've been in contact with several places. I think I have narrowed things down to Watcher Engel, Grasso shepherds or Hena C. Not sure which one to go with. I'm in Ct so the first 2 would be more convenient but would take a drive if I had to. Anyone have any ideas of which one would be good to go with? I like all 3....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Certainly all your choice, I like ALL of them..My male was out of a stud dog of von hena c's and he was the BEST dog ever..and I've told you about the other two via pms..If you can, visit them meet the sire/dam go from there...good luck,,I don't think you can go wrong with any of them


----------

